# World's 2nd largest aquarium - awesome video!



## Steve St.Laurent (Oct 2, 2008)

Just found this on another site I'm on. Knew ya'll would enjoy it!


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

all i can say is WOW!!!

=D> =D> =D>


----------



## kb0903 (Nov 25, 2008)

even with as much as i love fish. idk if i would have the guts to get in there and scuba with all those! yikes. but it is truthfully beautiful.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

WOW!!! Thats all I can think of saying.


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Holy cr*p!

Are those WHALE SHARKS in there?!


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

It wasn't enough for them to have ONE whale shark... they had to have THREE (or more I don't know!!!) That thing is nutty!


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

That tank is insane!!! I wonder how thick the glass would be!


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

found this from another site about this tank...

"The main tank called the "Kuroshio Sea" holds 7,500-cubic meters (1,981,290 gallons) of water and features the world's second largest acrylic glass panel, measuring 8.2 meters by 22.5 meters with a thickness of 60 centimeters. Whale sharks and manta rays are kept amongst many other fish species in the main tank."


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

wow


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

i would have thought that the window would have been thicker than 2'... i know that is some thick glass, but only 2' seperates you and over a million gallons of water, and god knows how many tons of fish... pretty crazy...
would love to see that in person though... i can't stop watching the video...


----------



## leopartner123 (Jun 29, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## savvy_skrill (Jan 19, 2009)

Holy WOW. Never seen whale sharks in captivity, that is truly amazing.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

Here's a link to a QuickTime HD download. A million times better than on Youtube!

http://a31.video2.blip.tv/3480001635538 ... rld492.mov

kevin


----------

